# AR Predator Weapons. Let’s see them



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi guys. Just curious what everyone uses for predator hunting. Post pics and specs of your killing machines. 

Here’s mine. 

LaRue Predator 5.56 with Pulsar Thermion 2 Pro XP50. 
DeadAir Sandman silencer 
Ammo is Underwood 223 60gr ballistic tips. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Olympic arms umar 22-250 topped with a redfield revolution 4-12 scope ammo is my own loads imr 4320 and imr4064 pushing a v-max 50 grain pill


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Pokey.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Not an AR but a 6.5 prc Christensen Arms bolt action with a Vortex Viper 12.5 x 25 x 50.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good choice Murph, those Christensen’s shoot well from what I’ve seen. What’s that underneath?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems I’ve collected a few predator toys. Here is the majority
















































top to bottom.
Ruger #1 in 6mmRem
Ruger#1 in .204R
AR 15 .223
Ruger#1 in 22-250
Savage Axis in 22-250
Ruger M77MKII in .243
That’s Gus in the blue collar
and Gracie in the pink collar
They’re just making sure I’m never lonely, or need some extra dog hair on something, or have peanut butter, or a cookie bone that needs eaten or licked in the face unexpectedly, or ……..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Real nice.


You actually carried that 204 if I remember correctly


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You actually carried that 204 if I remember correctly


I was actually going to make that comment but thank you, great trip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking collection young don


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

youngdon said:


> Good choice Murph, those Christensen’s shoot well from what I’ve seen. What’s that underneath?


That’s a 20 gauge O/U Rossi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Wilson Combat 22 Nosler with 20” barrel and DeadAir Sandman can plus a Pulsar 2 Thermion Pro XP50. It’s a tack driver too. Ammo is factory 55gr Nosler BT’s


----------



## EllaTJoiner (5 mo ago)

Nice..


----------

